# Green Light Trading in Cape Town - any references / comments?



## Marijn (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi all, 
I'm looking at transport options in RSA, eighter buying a car, renting or maybe a buy-back. I came across a firm I didn't read about before: Green Light presenting themselves as a one stop shop for housing, car sales and rental and tours. I'm particularly interested in the buy-back they offer as it seems a relatively cheap option (R1700 a month), especially compared to Drive Africa the only other firm I found so far offering buy-back cars. 

Does anybody have experience with Green Light? Would love to hear about your experiences!


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.

My e

Best wishes

Chris


----------

